# Shooting Snapper Video 5-26



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Bagged a couple snapper. The smaller was 16.3, larger probably 18. Managed 24 lionfish and a lane. Flat seas, great day on the water!! The water was still a bit murky, I tried my best to process it out and clear it up on the video. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdQzleTMtr8


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Bad ass video!!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great video!!!! Amazing how many Lionfish were on that 1st coop!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

boy the vis on that last coop really did stink! even the video didn't clear it up! both great shots on the RS....not so much on the Lane
Next time you're shooting under something like that, back the gun down to 1 band so you don't damage your tip/spear shaft....speaking from experience:whistling:


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

What kind of gopro mount do you use? One of the mask type (that you drill through the mask to mount), or the standard head strap version?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Good call, Bill. 


I have my Gopro on a headstrap, but I sewed on a chinstrap made from an old head lamp band. It stays on nice and tight, but even if it does fall off my head, I won't lose it, it would just be hanging from the regulator hose.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Video!!!!.....There wasnt much structure on that runover to be holding so many large fish!!!........Looked like something from a bulldozer maybe??


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Is it just the Video or were those some big lion fish?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Very Nice AA!! Great shooting


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

mjg21 said:


> Is it just the Video or were those some big lion fish?


Probably the video. They were a little bigger than average. The cut from the video is the first 4-5 I shot and I always pick out the biggest first. We pretty much cleared the whole reef of them except for the smallest ones that don't stay in the bag as well.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

It's interesting that the lionfish looked bigger on video than they actually were and the snapper looked smaller.

there were several on that wreck over 15# but none of them look that way in the video



aquatic argobull said:


> Probably the video. They were a little bigger than average. The cut from the video is the first 4-5 I shot and I always pick out the biggest first. We pretty much cleared the whole reef of them except for the smallest ones that don't stay in the bag as well.


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Terrific video!


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Thats awesome. Makes me want to go get my dive cert.


----------

